# The word 'iPodder'



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Some stupid girl came into my office today, noticed me dicking around with Itunes and said, with some sort of stupid knowing smile on her face, "ooooh another iPodder."

*WHAT?? NEWSFLASH: IPODDER IS NOT A FUCKING WORD*

If you're going to walk into my office without knocking, at least use words that actually exist in our language to communicate with me. No I'm not an 'iPodder', bitch, what I am is more important than you, so shut the fuck up, wipe that stupid smile off your face and get the hell out of my office.

How have Apple managed to create what some people consider to be a lifestyle, out of a hard disk with an MP3 player welded to it? iPod generation? Fuck you. Podcast? Fuck you. PodCatcher? Fuck you. Still, at least all this new generation-lifestyle-hyper-hip-technology bullshit has made them so busy they've stopped churning out worthless, shitty operating systems. Oh wait, no it hasn't. Fuck you, Apple.

Don't even get me started on the iPhone.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Blimey, you haven't just made yourself sound like a cock have you?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Good rant tho. :wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Widget said:


> Blimey, you haven't just made yourself sound like a cock have you?


Oh great, someone else who's "NEXT GEN" - WOOT!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Widget said:


> Blimey, you haven't just made yourself sound like a cock have you?


LMFAO!

Jamie - a right cock - never! :wink:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey, you haven't just made yourself sound like a cock have you?
> ...


:lol:

Not the first time you've found the "right cock", one imagines?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ooooh another flaming iPodder! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

episteme said:


> ...Still, at least all this new generation-lifestyle-hyper-hip-technology bullshit has made them so busy they've stopped churning out worthless, shitty operating systems. Oh wait, no it hasn't. Fuck you, Apple.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the iPhone.


I'm saying nothing :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

episteme said:


> How have Apple managed to create what some people consider to be a lifestyle, out of a hard disk with an MP3 player welded to it? iPod generation? Fuck you. Podcast? Fuck you. PodCatcher? Fuck you. Still, at least all this new generation-lifestyle-hyper-hip-technology bullshit has made them so busy they've stopped churning out worthless, shitty operating systems. Oh wait, no it hasn't. Fuck you, Apple.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the iPhone.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > How have Apple managed to create what some people consider to be a lifestyle, out of a hard disk with an MP3 player welded to it? iPod generation? Fuck you. Podcast? Fuck you. PodCatcher? Fuck you. Still, at least all this new generation-lifestyle-hyper-hip-technology bullshit has made them so busy they've stopped churning out worthless, shitty operating systems. Oh wait, no it hasn't. Fuck you, Apple.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


MORE Apple fanboys? No you're right, the world can never have enough.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > ...Still, at least all this new generation-lifestyle-hyper-hip-technology bullshit has made them so busy they've stopped churning out worthless, shitty operating systems. Oh wait, no it hasn't. Fuck you, Apple.
> ...


No, you should! In fact, author a counter-rant on how awesome and hip Podcasts are lololol!!!1111

Oh wait, it's just streaming audio, that hasn't been around for the last 19827 years.  :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

episteme said:


> what I am is more important than you


You just convince yourself of that, sweetpea :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

episteme said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I presume you are the "ooo i'm 'ard" short sleeve shirt clad lad with the pikey "ooo look at me, look at me dressed as a schoolgirl" girl on your lap, that appears in your avatar? If so then it's little wonder you don't appreciate the finer points of Apple and their products.

A 'Bellend' is a fair assumption.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Widget said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > what I am is more important than you
> ...


Please don't blame me for winning at life 

p.s. I like the 'sweatpea' on the end, that really told me!!

This is disappointingly easy


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmmm

your comments match how old you look - 12!

run along laddy your tea's ready :roll:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

> I presume you are the "ooo i'm 'ard" short sleeve shirt clad lad with the pikey "ooo look at me, look at me dressed as a schoolgirl" girl on your lap, that appears in your avatar? If so then it's little wonder you don't appreciate the finer points of Apple and their products.
> 
> A 'Bellend' is a fair assumption.


That's more like it! :lol:

I wish you to be a little more expansive on the finer points of Apple products. No actually, I'll do it for you.

OSX? Take a perfectly good FreeBSD platform, throw all the good parts away, and replace all the above layers with pure Apple. MMMM, TASTY. Still, it's better than Windows. FAIL.

iPods? No people, it's not a lifestyle and owning one isn't the gateway to being hip and cool. It's a hard drive/flash drive with shitty software on it. FAIL.

iPhone? Lest us not forget it comes with A BREAKTHROUGH INTERNET DEVICE LOLOL! OMG!!!!! Oh hang on, it's just a glorified PDA . FAIL.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Hmmm
> 
> your comments match how old you look - 12!
> 
> run along laddy your tea's ready :roll:


Oh dear. Maybe now I should put my finger on my caps lock, change the font size to 24 and start typing YH..


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

episteme said:


> This is disappointingly easy


Convincing the rest of us that you're a plank?

You're not wrong.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Widget said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > This is disappointingly easy
> ...


No, more trolling people into oblivion. :lol:

TBC, the weekend starts now. Woot.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

episteme said:


> OSX? Take a perfectly good FreeBSD platform, throw all the good parts away, and replace all the above layers with pure Apple. MMMM, TASTY. Still, it's better than Windows. FAIL.


I wouldn't knock it too much episteme â€" more and more government money is being spent on OSX powered servers to replace the knackered mainframe the NHS hasâ€¦ and it is those said systems that allow NHS workers to confirm to all the males who banged your missus up the shitter on a Friday night when she is out with her other attention seeking pikey â€œoooh look at me dressed as a schoolgirl!â€ mates, whether or not they have a venereal disease.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

episteme said:


> No, more trolling people into oblivion. :lol:


What the fuck is 'trolling'?

And he accuses me of being "NEXT GEN".


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > OSX? Take a perfectly good FreeBSD platform, throw all the good parts away, and replace all the above layers with pure Apple. MMMM, TASTY. Still, it's better than Windows. FAIL.
> ...


:lol:

I see, so now governmental contracts are the yardstick by which we measure a product's merits? :lol: wtf? Top reasoning!

I wonder if Apple actually market OSX Server as "The Solidity of UNIX (except we removed all the good parts but shh don't tell anyone lollolol) with the idiot's guide interface of Windows." If they don't, they should. Let's just leave it that we apparently have requirements at uh 'different ends of the market.'

But yes, they're better than Server 2003, that's for sure, and we even use OSX server at work :O! (ok it's legacy equipment prior to my arrival and doing things properly, and now it's just for hosting browse files, but we'll overlook that - we still use it!)

As for the bizarre end to the post, Jesus, how many times have you been cheated on or are you just intrinsically angry?? :lol:

I'm almost disappointed I'm going out now  Anyway, TBC!


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Widget said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > No, more trolling people into oblivion. :lol:
> ...


The term 'trolling' has been in existence for at least 100 years. Go go gadget google.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> I presume you are the "ooo i'm 'ard" short sleeve shirt clad lad with the pikey "ooo look at me, look at me dressed as a schoolgirl" girl on your lap, that appears in your avatar?


Oh, Mr Powell. How glad I am that you relinquished your role as a Mod' in order to let your creative juices run wild and free. :lol:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > I presume you are the "ooo i'm 'ard" short sleeve shirt clad lad with the pikey "ooo look at me, look at me dressed as a schoolgirl" girl on your lap, that appears in your avatar?
> ...


:lol: oh come on, he could have done better than that!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How dare you come onto a car forum and use the word "Swissoled".

It isn't a fucking word, you imbecile. :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > OSX? Take a perfectly good FreeBSD platform, throw all the good parts away, and replace all the above layers with pure Apple. MMMM, TASTY. Still, it's better than Windows. FAIL.
> ...


Woah! Just a cottonpickingfucking minute there. What do you mean ''dressed AS A schoolgirl''? She swore down blind she was an ACTUAL school girl when I was with her the other night??

What the fuck is going on in the world when you cant even establish someone is underage accurately for fucks sake?

So you're telling me Ive been banging someone of legal age? For crying out loud. Thats my reputation up the swanny.

I wouldnt mind so much but I took a whole dose of rohypnol too. It aint cheap you know, what a sodding waste. :evil:

Bloody con. Quite dissapointed. She can go without from now on.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

jampott said:


> How dare you come onto a car forum and use the word "Swissoled".
> 
> It isn't a fucking word, you imbecile. :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


You do realise *I'M* the one dressed as the schoolgirl don't you?? Fuck, did I fail to mention my post-op status to yet ANOTHER bloke??? Still, at least you had a good time, I'll never forget this look on your face [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Doesnt make a sod of difference, if you're over 16, ive been conned. Gender is irrelivent. I rarely look at the front bumper when im packing the hatchback tbh.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Yeah see, little did you realise that phrase you kept screaming "im gonna turn you over and use you like a boy" would later come back to bite you!

(lmao @ how far off-topic this thread has gone :lol


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


On the upside this all means that you arent the lil fella in the short sleeved shirt although that does mean I cant ask you to fix my photocopier now.

Never saw the point in IPODS, my XDA plays music just fine off a 2 gig card and does a whole lot more besides.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> On the upside this all means that you arent the lil fella in the short sleeved shirt although that does mean I cant ask you to fix my photocopier now.


:lol: Keep your weird fetishes to yourself! Anyway, stop distracting me, I'm making my car Swissoled


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > On the upside this all means that you arent the lil fella in the short sleeved shirt although that does mean I cant ask you to fix my photocopier now.
> ...


Im off to toys r us with the lads, wifey is in Dublin today, flew over this morning for a days shopping with her sister, so its a lads day. We are just about to get dressed and open the curtains. :lol: :lol:

EDIT - bugger me its sunny, might clean the car when we get back, or sit on my arse hmm, clean car, sit on my arse.....well, the arse wins. I dunno, the cheek of it eh.

Jac in a Box is doing my car later this month anyway..


----------

